
3,500-tonne goldmine found in Uttar Pradesh’s Sonbhadra district - jonbaer
https://in.finance.yahoo.com/news/yogi-adityanath-strikes-gold-3-084528731.html
======
VirenM
some context:
[https://twitter.com/VirenMohindra/status/1231021674482544640](https://twitter.com/VirenMohindra/status/1231021674482544640)

~~~
VirenM
tl;dr: no reputable sources to back this up, elections, gross quantity in USD$
is greater than the GDP of the state it was discovered in ~$224b. will
theoretically not affect gold prices

